# Just another Photographer sharing his passion in Photography...



## timor (Jan 20, 2014)

Another portfolio for your opinions. I am just curious, what you gonna say....

Jhong Dizon's Profile - Mandaluyong City, NCR, PH | Pixoto


----------



## pgriz (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, he knows how to set up the lights - both for the studio and for the outside.  Lots to like there.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 21, 2014)

Meh. He has some really nice images, but at the same time, he also has several that kind of say to me Walmart photo studio. I don't like how he mixed those with his (in my opinion MUCH better) editorial shots.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 21, 2014)

Flowers - 2011-2013 | Nature Up Close | Pixoto

Portraits of Women | People | Pixoto

Skater Boy | World Events | News & Events | Pixoto

Portraits of Women | People | Pixoto


----------

